# Red exogram crank cracking/ loose pedal insert



## rabochuffo (Mar 20, 2013)

Has anyone else had issues with the sram red exogram cranks cracking and showing visible delam around the pedal insert?
the cracking is on the downstroke side of both crank arms.


----------



## rabochuffo (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

rabochuffo said:


> View attachment 288882


A friend of mine had a Force crankarm do that a month ago.


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, It happend to my Sram Red Crankset 2012 model left crankarm. I heared the sound of a crack today and when I got home and cleaned my bike I saw the crack at the exact same spot as on your pictures.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I had this happen on the left arm as well, also cracked the aluminum insert. Mine was the 2012 crank I think, so 1 year before exogram.


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you contact Sram about it?


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Barts27 said:


> Did you contact Sram about it?


I was just told that it was out of warranty and that I could buy a new one. The non-drive arm is more expensive than a new take off rival crankset, so I just bought a whole new crank so I could start using my stages on the road bike as well as my cross bike.

I didn't gather any more info than that, I'm not sure how common it is or anything. It's not the first less than normal thing I've broken on a bike so we just chalked it up to me being a big dumb animal on a bike.


----------



## rabochuffo (Mar 20, 2013)

bikerector said:


> I was just told that it was out of warranty and that I could buy a new one. The non-drive arm is more expensive than a new take off rival crankset, so I just bought a whole new crank so I could start using my stages on the road bike as well as my cross bike.
> 
> I didn't gather any more info than that, I'm not sure how common it is or anything. It's not the first less than normal thing I've broken on a bike so we just chalked it up to me being a big dumb animal on a bike.


I would still contact sram about this!!! It is clearly a common problem. I mentioned this to some of the guys I ride with and it has been seen before! suppose to be a bad batch....


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

rabochuffo said:


> I would still contact sram about this!!! It is clearly a common problem. I mentioned this to some of the guys I ride with and it has been seen before! suppose to be a bad batch....


My LBS contacted SRAM directly about this and what I typed was SRAM's response. I'm sponsored by the LBS so I consider the information from them pretty reliable. Maybe they consider it a wear item, I'm not sure. Sram has been pretty good about other warranty items but I don't feel they're obligated to replace this. I do hope they are working on fixing the problem though if there are so many of these occurrences happening.


----------

